

Last Chance for Google I/O tickets - jacoblyles
http://googlecode.blogspot.com/2011/03/last-call-for-google-io.html

======
harshaw
They make it sound like it is an honor to go to a developer conference. I
guess. The only reason I was interested in going is that we are doing some
complicated things with their APIs. I guess I am an old curmudgeon who would
rather get work done than enter a contest with the hope of going to a
conference (which is also work??)

~~~
waleedka
They've been giving out nice gifts at Google IO in the last few years, so a
lot of people are hoping to get either an Android tablet or phone.

~~~
kluikens
And what a shame that is. I would've liked to try and buy a ticket to go
again, but I can't get out of my Parallel+Distributed exam the same day.

------
kosei
I hope something interesting comes out of it that they won't kill 9 months
later a la Google Wave :(

------
diego
Google's favorite marketing trick: artificial scarcity. Well played.

------
gorilla123
US only? The people who need tickets the most are the people in non-US
timezones who were sleeping during the hour registration was open.

~~~
rbanffy
I was on a meeting when the registration opened and, by the time I got back to
my desk, all tickets were gone.

Either Google finds a larger venue or stops giving expensive gifts.

OTOH, I'd be perfectly fine with a GoogleIO podcast with the presentations. I
seriously doubt many attendees would complain if Google decided to stream the
presentations live.

~~~
narrator
Just wait. After the swag is handed out to a bunch of goofballs recruited by
an ebay reseller who bought all the tickets with a bot, the whole place will
empty out and they'll have to give out free passes to anyone with a google
apps account or something like that.

~~~
rbanffy
Unfortunately for me, that would involve about two days on planes, airports,
customs, immigration...

------
bad_user
Pff, it's only available for people in the US.

